# Looking for Ridgid 200 parts



## BreeStephany (Mar 25, 2015)

I just picked up a Ridgid 200 2" powerhead for $70 - craigslist find. The switch needs replacement and it needs a new cord, but beyond that and needing a good thorough cleaning, its definitely in pretty good shape. 

I am planning on stripping it down, cleaning it up, painting it and putting it into service. 

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could source parts (if I can source parts) 

I also plan on putting in new twistlocks and putting a foot pedal in line, as it currently lacks one. 

I know its definitely not in the class of a 300, but for $70 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Stolen find.. not a plumber here..


----------



## BreeStephany (Mar 25, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Stolen find.. not a plumber here..


The powerhead was from a retired plumber's shop. I was able to research it enough to verify that the person selling it was the owner of the shop which matched the engraving found on the powerhead. 

He seemed more interested in downsizing than making money...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BreeStephany said:


> The powerhead was from a retired plumber's shop. I was able to research it enough to verify that the person selling it was the owner of the shop which matched the engraving found on the powerhead.
> 
> He seemed more interested in downsizing than making money...


Then do a proper intro here..


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

You can get parts from Ridgid.

Mark


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Then do a proper intro here..


He did the intro...


----------



## BreeStephany (Mar 25, 2015)

ToUtahNow said:


> You can get parts from Ridgid.
> 
> Mark


I have only found listings for the 300 on Ridgid's site, but not the 200. Sent in an inquiry to the manufacturer and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

BreeStephany said:


> I have only found listings for the 300 on Ridgid's site, but not the 200. Sent in an inquiry to the manufacturer and am waiting to hear back.


I'm not sure but if I am thinking right the 300 older model switch will fit the 200 power head. You should be able to get it from ridged or Craig's tools may help they have a bunch of parts.


----------



## BreeStephany (Mar 25, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> I'm not sure but if I am thinking right the 300 older model switch will fit the 200 power head. You should be able to get it from ridged or Craig's tools may help they have a bunch of parts.


That's kind of what I was thinking. If thats the case, I can source the switch, brushes, brush caps, pedal, etc. - electrical related from Eurton Electric. I still need to strip it down and see what all it needs. I am hoping the drive gears are in good shape. 

If bearings are bad, I can likely source those locally, but I have a feeling I wouldn't be able to source the drive gears... 

Off hand, does anyone know the paint codes for the silver and for ridgid red?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BreeStephany said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking. If thats the case, I can source the switch, brushes, brush caps, pedal, etc. - electrical related from Eurton Electric. I still need to strip it down and see what all it needs. I am hoping the drive gears are in good shape.
> 
> If bearings are bad, I can likely source those locally, but I have a feeling I wouldn't be able to source the drive gears...
> 
> Off hand, does anyone know the paint codes for the silver and for ridgid red?


Ridgid 'red' is the same as Chevy orange..


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a 200 and use it regularly. I took it to ridgid and they put a foot pedal on it for free. I am assuming they did this for liability reasons.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i use rust-oleum engine enamel. its rated for heat and is gas and oil resistant. the grey is 248949 aluminum. the orange is 248941 chevy orange.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If you plan on re-building your tool, you may like this thread....

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/ridgid-pipe-threader-535-a-25691/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a Ridgid 200 somewhere in the shop. Well...I think it is still there. It was retired a few years back.

Only reason it was moved to the "don't use"category is the plastic caps holding the brushes in were broken. Up till then it ran great. Just as effective as a 300 but light enough to carry.


----------



## BreeStephany (Mar 25, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> If you plan on re-building your tool, you may like this thread....
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/ridgid-pipe-threader-535-a-25691/


Great job on the restore. I will definitely post pictures once I'm done with mine. I have a Skil 117, 107 and 825 in queue which I need to get done first and then its on to getting the Ridgid 200 done.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BreeStephany said:


> Great job on the restore. I will definitely post pictures once I'm done with mine. I have a Skil 117, 107 and 825 in queue which I need to get done first and then its on to getting the Ridgid 200 done.












Thanks. I also love restoring vintage tools and such, just don't always have the time.


----------



## BreeStephany (Mar 25, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks. I also love restoring vintage tools and such, just don't always have the time.


Do you have a specific type / brand you restore? Do you document your restores? I always enjoy looking at other peoples projects.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it would be cool to polish the aluminum similar to a vintage air stream.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://wsspipethreadingequipmentservice.com/


----------



## BreeStephany (Mar 25, 2015)

plungerboy said:


> I think it would be cool to polish the aluminum similar to a vintage air stream.


I will likely get it powder coated. Ridgid currently powder coats all of their new tools and it makes for a very durable finish, so that is likely the route I will take.


----------

